# Best Built Compass Watch



## Guest

Whats the best built watch with a compass built in (and at reasonable value)? I find the Casio's are generally too big. Got my eye on the Suunto range. Is the Tissot T Touch worth paying more for? Thanks


----------



## tall_tim

BathTone said:


> Whats the best built watch with a compass built in (and at reasonable value)? I find the Casio's are generally too big. Got my eye on the Suunto range. Is the Tissot T Touch worth paying more for? Thanks


I have had all 3 and all had good and bad points. I suppose it depends on what you intend to use it for. If it is for hiking etc, then the suunto would be the way to go as they are designed for use in the wilds. If it is more as a gadget then I would go down the tissot line, though I have heard horror stories with the touch crystal. Will be under warranty though so should be covered. Don't discount the casio, as they are getting more lightweight now.


----------



## Guest

Thanking you Tim


----------



## Flibb

I had a casio that survived years of abuse, and after one particularly heavy rock encounter repalced it with a sunto vector, out of the two the casio is the tougher, but the sunto is better for navigation.


----------



## Flibb

Just another thought, the observer looks to be heavier built than the vector. Havent had a proper play with one though.


----------



## Guest

I've seen a watch strap with a mini compass built but I'm not sure I'd stake my life on trusting it! (But then would I with any watch compass??


----------



## tall_tim

BathTone said:


> I've seen a watch strap with a mini compass built but I'm not sure I'd stake my life on trusting it! (But then would I with any watch compass??


If my life depended on it, which frequently it does when I'm in the mountains- I would take those built in strap compass over a watches compess every time.

The built in to the strap compass is a simple magnetised needle in a liquid filled bubble- not much can go wrong provided normal compass rules are adhered to (use near metal or iron rich rocks for example), the tissot, casio etc rely on batteries and electronics for it to power on and then on you calibrating it and then normal compass rules on top of that!

For that reason, that's why for navigation when the weather closes in, I only use a silva 'normal' compass and use gps and a gadget watch when conditions are favourable and any mistake only costs me time.


----------



## Defender

I have two, a Casio Pro Trek and a Timex Expedition.

The Casio is digital and works OK, have only used it as a rough direction finder/indicator.

The Timex is analog with a needle type indicator, also find as a general direction finder/indicator.

As others have said if I want to make an exact bearing then I'd use an instrument specifically designed for the job such as the Sylva TD Ranger compass I've had since I was a Scout!

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## JonW

IWC and Breitling (and some others) did a watch where the top half slid off to reveal a 'real' compass underneath, maybe look for one of those?


----------



## Guest

I also use a normal Silva compass when up the hills. Sometimes along with GPS Garmin 76C, mobile phone, maps, swiss army knife, whistle..........I can't move any more, no wonder I get tired halfway up!! Sorry off topic now.


----------



## Flibb

BathTone said:


> I also use a normal Silva compass when up the hills. Sometimes along with GPS Garmin 76C, mobile phone, maps, swiss army knife, whistle..........I can't move any more, no wonder I get tired halfway up!! Sorry off topic now.


One plus point with some Sunto is that the battery is user changeable, using only a coin to open the compartment. Their main business appears to be making diving kit, so they are used to making stuff that people depend on. Weight wise the Vector is about the same as my g-shock. But I do carry a silva baseplate compass secured to my walking jacket.


----------



## Griff

I'd prefer just to use a separate compass, but think the Casio's are good


----------



## Griff

Used to have one of these and compass feature was good


----------



## broken guzzi

I have had a suunto X-lander for a few years now and the compass is good but as other folks have said its best left as a back up to a proper compass, the rest of the watch is great and i recommend it, though its a bit on the large side if that bothers you?


----------

